# Briggs and Stratton 253707



## leroydb (Jun 25, 2008)

Having a devil of a time trying to find a manual anywhere online.

Briggs and Stratton 253707-0153-01 code 85061411


it is a snapper mower, I am trying to find out what length belt it needs as I dont have the broken one. Also trying to figure what type of spark plug..

[email protected]

thanks in advance!


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

are you looking for a briggs manual or snapper manual. Briggs manual won't say anything on the belt. Snapper has manuals online. If you don't have the model number on the snapper it looks like your snapper is a 85 or 86 based on the date of your engine, IF your engine is original.

Spark plug is a Champion RJ19LM or J19LM or 5861

Need to know the deck size to figure out what the belt is. 

FYI
I'm getting ready to part out a 87 snapper rear engine rider with a 11hp briggs if you need any parts. I have a brand new belt I never put on it for a 28" deck. Everything works on it, if your interested.

[email protected] email


----------



## TheMooseBarn (Sep 12, 2008)

*Belt Sizing for 85 Snapper*

Snapper part 1-8236 is probably what you are looking for.
It is a 1/2" x 74" belt. This type of belt is available anywhere. I get mine at an Ace Hardware


----------



## TheMooseBarn (Sep 12, 2008)

Look under the seat, on the battery box. There should be a sticker with the mower model. Mine is 33iix5s. Yous is probably close to the same. Use that model number and go to this site.
http://www.snapper.com/manuals/
Download all the manuals here.


----------

